# Wednesday Night Fight



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd like for all the Duke fans that are on this website to chime in on this thread. I'll take great joy in laughing at all of you, as me and my Tarheels celebrate a huge win in your house wednesday.

McCants for 3......

Felton to the hole.....

Lob to May.......

Tarheels 87.........Blue Devils 68


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

*in a meek, very meek voice*

*FEAR THE TURTLE*

Alright, my Terps bias set aside. UNC is definitely the more talented of the two teams, but Duke is the best coached team in the country...PERIOD! Plus, the turtles already put a hurting on Duke at home once this season, and it's hard for me to believe that they'll lose in Cameron again.

Redick (Duke's token white guy) can and will match McCants from long range. If UNC is to win, they have to use their athleticism and make it a full court game. They don't have the achilles heal of depth that they've had in past years. Face it, Duke's better than NC State, this will be much more of a challenge.

Duke 81
UNC 77 OT/F


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=250080153

just some quick fun stats about the last time maryland faced off against carolina

*Fear the Turtle

 HAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=250080153
> 
> just some quick fun stats about the last time maryland faced off against carolina
> 
> ...


The truth hurts...and the Terps have gone schizo on me. Hopefully they are just priming the pump for another late season push into the big tourney.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Not a Duke or Carolina guy, but love college basketball.

I see carolina's size and strength wearing down duke towards the middle of the 2nd half. Should be a good game.

Here's to Carolina choking in the 3rd rnd of the ncaa's :beer: :beer: ......And a special hipp, hipp, Roy Williams loses again :beer: .....traitor :evil:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

fishhook said:


> :beer: :beer: ......And a special hipp, hipp, Roy Williams loses again :beer:


I like this guy!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i don't want to be like those crazy packer fans who live in the past and keep talking about who has more national titles, so I won't since maryland doesn't have as many as the elites such as NC, Duke, and KU


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> the elites such as NC, Duke, and KU


Wheres UCLA? Well it use to be.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

stoeger said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > the elites such as NC, Duke, and KU
> ...


alright, i was just referring to a few of the elites....sorry stoeger

BUT WHERE ARE THOSE PUKIE FANS, I KNOW YOUR OUT THERE

don't be shy, let me know who you are so I can tell you about it after UNC wins tonight


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

is University of Kansas Jayhawks vs K-State

rock chalk J-Hawk!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Don't you mean KU, Doug? I believe UK is Kentuck...

LOL ROCK CHALK WILDCAT!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870, I know a great counselor.

I think the words "THEY DIDN'T GET A SHOT OFF!" will ring in your head like "They're out of timeouts" rings in the heads of Michigan fans .


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=250080153


smalls, i have nothing to respond to your comment. See the above mentioned link.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The laughter filled phone call directly after the game was not appreciated. I will stress again, the terps got absolutely man handled by the heels.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You know what, I leave for vegas in 13 hrs and I'm still putting all I own down on the heels to win the title. Hopefully the loss tonight increased my odds a bit. I was thinking it was 5-4 before to win the title, hopefully Caesars Palace places it as 8-1 now. Just think, the 13 dollars to my name right now could turn into 104.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just to put it out there, I'm glad it was a lowly terrapin fan talking on this thread instead of any duke fans. I am proud to say that I am proud of every one of the Nodak members, NO DUKE FANS WHATSOEVER. I applaud the integrity of the people on this site. At no point would I ever want anyone of you to be degraded to a duke fan. Pat all of yourselves on the back for not being an idiot.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

small:
UK 74
KState 65

anybody watch Louisville get taken behind the woodshed by Memphis? ouch


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

870..I can't stand North Carolina..never have. Of course I don't like Duke either..but I did find myself rooting for them last night. The holy than thou Tar Heels..The 'family" uke: ...I hope Roy Williams never wins a title. That is what he deserves for being a traitor..


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Doug, the Louisville v. Memphis game was a joke! Pitino's gotta be smarting after that loss.

KU beat K-State for what, the 29th straight time last night? That's pretty impressive for a conference foe to not upset you even once in almost 30 games.

GH4L- My thougts exactly. I am admittadly a terps fan...so my dislike for both Duke and UNC runs deep. Either team losing last night is a win for me, it just so happens UNC losing is a little bit sweeter.

And 870, really, you are turning into a spiteful packer fan. If you want to start comparing the past, lets look at the last five years...I am pretty sure Maryland's banner is newer than UNC's :wink: plus a pair of Final Fours.

Face it, UNC has been a 2nd teir program (a la Cincinatti and Missouri) since Dean Smith left. Roy Williams has got to win before I'll change my mind about that.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Even if Carolina were to win it all .....and it's a big if....Roy Will would owe that banner to doherty...he's the one that built that team. Boy did he get a raw deal!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm sitting in the bathtub with a knife, staring at my wrists.


----------

